
Is Bitcoin a Bubble?: The November 2017 Edition - mfishbein
https://medium.com/@mfishbein/bitcoin-bubble-96eb9358447c
======
smkghosh
I don't think so.It is now a powerful medium of currency online.But things
needed to be more simplified.

